# chas_m



## chas_m

*Duplicate*

[post deleted by user]

Mods, please delete this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Zoiks

some people will do anything to increase their post count.



like this.


----------



## Macified

I know what you mean. Why just a second ago I had one fewer posts. Go figure.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I would never stoop to such a level.

What's the matter with you people??? tptptptp


----------



## HowEver

Test.


.


----------



## Greenman

My system seems faster since I posted this


----------



## monokitty

If chas_m didn't delete what he had originally posted, I bet this thread would receive fewer replies.


----------



## biovizier

Shameless people everywhere, like check out this thread.


----------



## Chris

Well, fine, I won't post anything, either.

So there! tptptptp 
:lmao:


----------



## jamesB

Zoiks said:


> some people will do anything to increase their post count.
> 
> 
> 
> like this.


There's not many out there who can say they average 16 posts a day, and rising.

jb.


----------



## CamCanola

You're right, not many could say that...


----------



## fjnmusic

I have no response.


----------



## EvanPitts

From the name of the thread, does this have anything to do with H_NGM_N?


----------



## HowEver

EvanPitts said:


> From the name of the thread, does this have anything to do with H_NGM_N?


"Hoist on his own petard-thread."

.


----------



## rgray

I'm 'speech'-less! :clap:


----------



## overkill

hi


----------



## cdnbacon

In b4dalock


----------



## bgw

I missed the Leaf's bandwagon so I'll join this won(!)


----------



## whatiwant

Gramma?


----------



## Max Amerongen

jamesB said:


> There's not many out there who can say they average 16 posts a day, and rising.
> 
> jb.


Sorry, I missed that.. did you say "16 _quality_ posts?"
:lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

It's not the size of the post count; it's how you use it.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Quality is subjective, and it is up to the omnipotent Mods to determine the worthiness of same. :heybaby:


----------



## chas_m

Okay, here's a thread that will surely be deleted that has three pages of replies.

Meanwhile, the original story I posted (here) with important information that could benefit most of us, goes practically unread.

Ah, EhMac ...


----------



## HowEver

Deleted?

Shirley, you test.



chas_m said:


> Okay, here's a thread that will surely be deleted that has three pages of replies.
> 
> Meanwhile, the original story I posted (here) with important information that could benefit most of us, goes practically unread.
> 
> Ah, EhMac ...


----------



## ShotNiCam

I was tempted to jump in but then I realized that I had nothing else to add to the conversation. Oh well! :baby:


----------



## The Doug

When at a loss for words, just hit your keyboard keys randomly, like thisdnr,3iydbg./wpf73v dlkjeyfjk4mh'oduvj4


----------



## kps

chas_m said:


> Okay, here's a thread that will surely be deleted that has three pages of replies.
> 
> Meanwhile, the original story I posted (here) with important information that could benefit most of us, goes practically unread.
> 
> Ah, EhMac ...


EhMac nothing. For 6+ years we've been badgered by MacDoc about the importance of back-ups...in a nice way mind you. Your story is, well...just another story of not backing up.

cheers...and go do your back-up.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> When at a loss for words, just hit your keyboard keys randomly, like thisdnr,3iydbg./wpf73v dlkjeyfjk4mh'oduvj4


ajhf;joidofovn 8849fufhhe8w9ehjh676#$%^HB mdoeh


----------



## TheBat

Could this thread win the prize for most useless thread ever? Or could the multiple different ones that grumble about Rogers collectively win it?


----------



## monokitty

TheBat said:


> Or could the multiple different ones that grumble about Rogers collectively win it?


Ditto. Frickin' tiring...


----------



## Max Amerongen

I concur.


----------



## fjnmusic

chas_m said:


> Okay, here's a thread that will surely be deleted that has three pages of replies.
> 
> Meanwhile, the original story I posted (here) with important information that could benefit most of us, goes practically unread.
> 
> Ah, EhMac ...


A sad but true tale. Thanks for sharing, Chas. But I think I prefer the creativity of this Bizarro world thread better.


----------



## Zoiks

I like peanuts. They are crunchy.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> ajhf;joidofovn 8849fufhhe8w9ehjh676#$%^HB mdoeh


I agree!


----------



## jmlachance

*reChas M*

Can you re-phrase that?


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> I agree!


What, again?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> What, again?


;ioerouvyvrgm4wvhyvt65kj;j703$*$*$#$%&78958 .

??





EDIT: I think we might re- title this thread to the official "Rogers/iPhone Blues" antidote thread...
 :clap:


----------



## EvanPitts

bgw said:


> I missed the Leaf's bandwagon so I'll join this won(!)


You missed the Leafs bandwagon by at least forty years. Soon they will have on the news an interview with the last living person who remembers the last Cup win (or perhaps the last person alive that remembers when they made it to the Quarter finals!)...


----------



## Kazak

The Leafs bandwagon was dismantled January 20, 1982, and chopped up for firewood. The resulting flames heated a small room for two minutes and seven seconds.

According to Howie Meeker, "asdoifj2p938r2h93fabdfajns9U023Q(UU)#(*%U)#%U#(*YSDFK:F?"


----------



## Mississauga

Words alone cannot describe how I feel about this thread.


----------



## rgray

At least with the Leafs you KNOW...

With the Sens... well there is/was hope.............


----------



## hughcanbefound

_


----------



## K_OS

rgray said:


> EDIT: I think we might re- title this thread to the official "Rogers/iPhone Blues" antidote thread...
> :clap:


I'll 2nd that motion.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver

hughcanbefound said:


> _


Welcome to ehMac, hcbf.

(You win shortest first post ever! That's worth 1000 ehMac points.*)





_*ehMac points may not be traded for cash._


----------



## Zoiks

Mississauga said:


> Words alone cannot describe how I feel about this thread.


Is that because of the title or the content? :lmao:


----------



## Mississauga

Zoiks said:


> Is that because of the title or the content? :lmao:


I've drawn another blank.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## EvanPitts

This is the best thread since the one on sliced bread...


----------



## teeterboy3

What does this thread have to do with iPhone or Rogers????


----------



## HowEver

I don't follow your angle on this.



EvanPitts said:


> This is the best thread since the one on sliced bread...


----------



## gmark2000

?


----------



## EvanPitts

teeterboy3 said:


> What does this thread have to do with iPhone or Rogers????


Absolutely Zilch - Praise The Lord!


----------



## hughcanbefound

HowEver said:


> Welcome to ehMac, hcbf.
> 
> (You win shortest first post ever! That's worth 1000 ehMac points.*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ehMac points may not be traded for cash._


Aww... Thanks! No it was because I said something then I thought how about no so I edited it out!

chas_m is a great user everyone should stop complaining. In the battle between him and EvanPitts he is sure winning... So childish. But why this thread?

EDIT: on reading the chas_m thread again it seems as if the battle was ended. My bad!


----------



## HowEver

Thanks for your note.

I believe there is a chasm where that skirmish took place.




hughcanbefound said:


> Aww... Thanks! No it was because I said something then I thought how about no so I edited it out!
> 
> chas_m is a great user everyone should stop complaining. In the battle between him and EvanPitts he is sure winning... So childish. But why this thread?
> 
> EDIT: on reading the chas_m thread again it seems as if the battle was ended. My bad!


----------



## Mississauga

teeterboy3 said:


> What does this thread have to do with iPhone or Rogers????


I give up. What?


----------



## EvanPitts

hughcanbefound said:


> chas_m is a great user everyone should stop complaining. In the battle between him and EvanPitts he is sure winning... So childish. But why this thread?


I didn't even know there was a "battle" between Chas_M and myself. There was a disagreement over the treatment of a question that was posed - but I never saw any battle, well, next to Chas_M calling me a liar - but I never felt compelled to have to rehash everything when there is nothing to gain. In fact, it was a loss, because I would doubt if the poster will ever ask another question here again.

We do have a difference of opinion: I think that since this is a Mac related forum site, any Mac questions can be asked without other people and chiming in with insults about equipment; while Chas_M offers advice for those who wish to run the most elite possible machines. But certainly no battle...

Why this thread? Because it is!


----------



## bgw

Interviewer: So why did you climb it?

bgw: Because my friends Evan & Chas did!


----------



## Kazak

EvanPitts said:


> This is the best thread since the one on sliced bread...


We mitre expected this from you.


----------



## rgray

Kazak said:


> We mitre expected this from you.


What's your 'angle'  on this?


----------



## HowEver

rgray said:


> What's your 'angle'  on this?


Been there. Done that.



HowEver said:


> I don't follow your angle on this.


http://www.ehmac.ca/697305-post50.html


----------



## rgray

HowEver said:


> Been there. Done that


Yeah! yeah!....

I'm just so glad this is not about the freaking iPhone/Robbers 'n' dog situation.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's refreshing to have a thread that had no point as it's ultimate objective.

I think there were like 12 iPhone/Fraudgers threads created this morning alone - like, how long can they go on talking about vapourwarez and fake cellular services? Really, they have resorted to discussing what happened when they called some telephone operator at Fraudger's in India, and comparing notes to the previous call yesterday.

At least in this thread, you get the entire quality of the topic at hand - whatever that topic may or may not actually be - since the topic is certainly less vapouous than that of the iPhone in Canada. Savour these moments


----------



## DempsyMac

a post is nothing with out an edit in my books
should have not posted that <edit>


----------



## HowEver

Trevor Robertson said:


> a post is nothing with out an edit in my books
> should have not posted that <edit>


Is Nothing sacred?


----------



## Carl

*Nevermind*

I was going to say something witty, but its lost. Lucky it was here.


----------



## Kazak

HowEver said:


> Is Nothing sacred?


If Nothing was sacred, we wouldn't spend so much time doing it.


----------



## HowEver

Kazak said:


> If Nothing was sacred, we wouldn't spend so much time doing it.


----------



## Max Amerongen

EvanPitts said:


> It's refreshing to have a thread that had no point as it's ultimate objective.


By saying that the thread's objective is to have no point, you are saying that having no point is the point, which is impossible.

Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## rgray

Max Amerongen said:


> By saying that the thread's objective is to have no point, you are saying that having no point is the point, which is impossible.
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.


I'm scared sacred...


----------



## CamCanola

SINC said:


> ajhf;joidofovn 8849fufhhe8w9ehjh676#$%^HB mdoeh


Holy SINC, SINC. I was truly amazed at just how understanding and compassionate your opinion (above) was, so very unlike you. Might I say, it sounded almost liberal, somewhat humanist. As if your mind was opening to the larger world. 

As for the thread topic, 
everybody said what I wanted to say...


----------



## EvanPitts

It's not that the thread is entirely pointless, it just does not have a point as central to the thesis. Kind of like a day in Parliament (or any moment inside the mind of McGuilty - Hmmm, hamburgers...)


----------



## scandy

Man this thread kills me... I thought I was the only one!


----------



## EvanPitts

This thread shouldn't be taken internally - for external use only!


----------



## bgw

It is not curative; it will only reduce but not eliminate the symptoms!

Consider yourself warned!


----------



## Max Amerongen

I do not feel that I can add to the discussion at this time. I wanted to make that perfectly clear.


----------



## EvanPitts

Perhaps with some efforts, you could subtract from the discussion? And if subtraction isn't in the bag, then perhaps some division or perhaps a differential equation should come into play. But only if there was a point...

Besides, is it clear or only see through?


----------



## bgw

To me it is opaque. Let me get my reading glasses and call you back.


----------



## rgray

Integral calculus will lead to translucency, and points to a pointedly pointless pointlessness...


----------



## gmark2000

Leaping the chasm.


----------



## Zoiks

Sigh, if only that rock were a little to the left.


----------



## Kazak

The photo is a metaphor for someone "upgrading" to Vista. It's an effective metaphor for several reasons:
1. It's a potentially suicidal leap.
2. There is no safety net.
3. (most importantly) The jumper is about to realize that the only way to continue is to go back.


----------



## spitfire1945

oh my gawd guys I love the map de_dust cause I can pwn so many n00bs on it. Maybe today i'll pwn enuf n00bs so I can raise my rank in the server from 3 to 1 he he heee


----------



## JSvo

I must be the only one here that hasn't posted in this thread yet.

There, rectified.
....................................

Not to mention, :greedy: I can finally use smileys :baby: I'll otherwise :love2: never use.  

Now I'm happy.  Ooops. I mean


----------



## gwillikers

JSvo said:


> I must be the only one here that hasn't posted in this thread yet.


Not quite last, but maybe I am.


----------



## biovizier

ping


----------



## HowEver

gwillikers said:


> Not quite last, but maybe I am.


I think (therefore) you are.


----------



## James3967

I thought this thread died...

Oh well, jump on the gravy train!

+1 _Quality_ post


----------



## biovizier

> I thought this thread died...


I thought so too, but then I saw a post that contributed nothing, that inspired me to resurrect it.


----------



## bgw

It's the second coming...

Déjà vu all over again...

The thread that would not die...


----------



## G-Mo

This thread reminds me of a song the never ends...


----------



## slim jim

i couldn't resist adding nothing as well


----------



## uPhone

Thank you for using China Mobile. This is a long distance call. Please dial one, or zero, before the number and try your call again.

Please completely insert your card, or dial the number you are calling.

This is a recording.


----------



## cap10subtext

It's like the test thread escaped from Anything Else disguised under a different name.

Creepy.


----------



## uPhone

Personally, I like where this thread is heading.

:lmao:


----------



## bgw

Can I make the thread turn left?


----------



## EvanPitts

cap10subtext said:


> It's like the test thread escaped from Anything Else disguised under a different name.
> 
> Creepy.


Except that the Test thread has a point - and that is to Test things; while this thread has no point, and exists for the sole purpose of preserving pointless threads and pointless topics for future generations. Kind of like the Jack Miner Bird Sanctuary, but for pointless posts that will lead to nothingness.


----------



## HowEver

I don't know.

I see this thread as a cautionary tale.


----------



## fjnmusic

Hey guys, I'd like to ask a question if you don't mind. Will Rogers charge you for data if you're using WiFi?


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I didn't know Will Rogers was still around?! Last I heard he was at Boy's Town...


----------



## cap10subtext

EvanPitts said:


> Except that the Test thread has a point - and that is to Test things; while this thread has no point, and exists for the sole purpose of preserving pointless threads and pointless topics for future generations. Kind of like the Jack Miner Bird Sanctuary, but for pointless posts that will lead to nothingness.


The ministry of silly posts.


----------



## bgw

I'm the hundredth poster on this thread. Ya hoooo!

Do I get a prize?


----------



## HowEver

bgw said:


> I'm the hundredth poster on this thread. Ya hoooo!
> 
> Do I get a prize?


You have the 100th reply, not the 100th post.

So, no.


----------



## fjnmusic

Still, it's an accomplishment.

YouTube - Ministry of Silly Walks


----------



## EvanPitts

Perhaps we could apply for some government funding, perhaps to see what effect ths thread will have on all of the the eight year old children who will be on the cholesterol pills?

But then, that would be a point, a raison d'etre for this thread - and we know that would be as bad for Ontariariario, just like another term for McGuilty would be...

Imagine all of the rendering errors, CSS failures, stack overflows, exceptions and the number of new DLL's that would have to be downloaded if this thread was on some Windoze based site???


----------



## Mississauga

EvanPitts said:


> But then, that would be a point, a raison d'etre for this thread...


Mmm... I like raisons - Sun Maid! Yum!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

Have you ever noticed that Apple tends to appeal to the right-brained, artistic, creative, random abstract side of people, yet one of the big strengths of the company is its ability to organize information intuitively. Kind of ironic.


----------



## EvanPitts

Never noticed... I thought it was organized just so it didn't trash all of the work of the artistic, creative, random abstract kinds of folk - the same folks that would turn a failing Mac that trashed work into an artistic urinal for an art exhibit...

Isn't it more ironic that Irons are no longer made of iron, that the lead in pencils has no lead in it, or that Breyer's Ice Cream no longer contains cream? (They changed it to "Frozen Dessert" at some point, and the vanilla is kind of this strange greenish substance)


----------



## biovizier

Damn, it's doing it again.


----------



## mc3251

ok, ok, I"ll take one post count.


----------



## cap10subtext

After you, I insist.


----------



## Zoiks

Does it matter if I've posted here before?


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
He said he's doing it, Beavis. Huh huh....


----------



## Niteshooter

nt


----------



## TheBat

Rename this thread to "The Seinfeld Thread"??


----------



## ahMEmon

^^ A thread about absolutely NOTHING!


+1


----------



## EvanPitts

100 % Nothing - less taste, less filling and less calories than a bag of fresh air!


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## mc3251

Is this the last word?


----------



## Mississauga

mc3251 said:


> Is this the last word?


I don't think so. Neither is this. Nor this. Maybe... nope, not this one, either.


----------



## cap10subtext

word


----------



## mc3251

I'm interested in the long and exalted history of this thread. How did Chas_M (the forefather) get such an important and interesting thread named after him?


----------



## EvanPitts

Chas_m started the thread with a message that said "Duplicate: Moderator please remove this thread". It kind of took a life of it's own, with no purpose or point, but maybe just to stroke Chas_m's ego and stack his message count.

As for the historical importance of this thread - think of it in the same light as the importance of getting spam in your email...


----------



## mc3251

It has an extremely archetypal feel to it. :>)
I was actually being ironic.....


----------



## HowEver

Hey! The first rule about the chas_m thread is [_deleted by moderator_].




EvanPitts said:


> Chas_m started the thread with a message that said "Duplicate: Moderator please remove this thread". It kind of took a life of it's own, with no purpose or point, but maybe just to stroke Chas_m's ego and stack his message count.
> 
> As for the historical importance of this thread - think of it in the same light as the importance of getting spam in your email...


_Edited by HowEver August 29, 2008, 1:29 p.m._


----------



## EvanPitts

It would be pretty cool to have a [_deleted by moderator_] thread. Just like I may have an opinion [_deleted by moderator_], or some bad spelling [_deleted by moderator_], or spam [_deleted by moderator_], or that jpeg was [_deleted by moderator_] because it was [_deleted by moderator_]...


----------



## mc3251

and just as easily as that....NEW LIFE is injected into the thread. And now all we need to do is [deleted by moderator]


----------



## Zoiks

I like peanuts.


----------



## gmark2000

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## chas_m

Just for the record, I've had little to do with this thread, and my ego doesn't require any further stroking beyond what my wife provides.

Also for the record, I prefer peanut butter to peanuts. I wish someone would make peanut-free peanut brittle.


----------



## EvanPitts

gmark2000 said:


> That's gotta hurt.


That has to be the most stupid thing ever captured on video tape. I mean, sure, the dude fell on his tender places - but what was the point of the stunt in the first place? If this had killed or maimed him, it would definitely be something for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Them thar things need points on 'em. :lmao:


----------



## TheBat

chas_m said:


> Just for the record, I've had little to do with this thread, and my ego doesn't require any further stroking beyond what my wife provides.


The only serious post in this thread??


----------



## biovizier

Every time someone posts something, is it not proof that they exist? I think therefore I am. I post therefore I be. Be they human or bot, each and every post is a time-stamped "I was here" - an affirmation of ones existence. For a human being wasting time posting in a thread about "nothing", perhaps affirmation of a painfully mundane existence, but existence nonetheless. Existence - surely that is serious stuff, so I submit that the above is not "the only serious post in this thread".

Oh, and I prefer cashews...


----------



## Bjornbro

biovizier said:


> Oh, and I prefer cashews...


_What_ did you say you preferred? I couldn't understand what you said when you sneezed... :lmao:


----------



## broken_g3

Hahahahaha! 

I'm posting a reply!

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Paddy

Peanut Brittle recipe

Just leave the peanuts out. In which case it's probably caramel candy.


----------



## mc3251

Perhaps posting is not only evidence of existence, but a digital poem to desperation, an elegiacal statement to a lack of a life, of a focus, of a meaningful existence. Perhaps we are saying, I post because I am like a post: stuck in a muddy hole, helpless in the face of an evolving universe.

Is it the peanuts he dislikes, or nuts in general?


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Zoiks

Either that Blond gal is a Vampire, or Mr. Wide Mouth Mason knows that the Tall guys' eyes aren't red from the flash!


----------



## BigDL

Pointlessly going where no man has gone before, beyond, further or past seems to me to be a redundant activity except when stroking the ego of the originator!


----------



## EvanPitts

There is no point, therefore it is pointless...

But that photo above is pretty scary, and not just because the freak in the back that has a look of "Oh, I just got back from the Zurich Bean Festival".

Nor is it because of the chick that is clinging on to him has just passed out because of the Zurich Bean Festival.

But why in pray tell is the geeky dude not scoring with the hottie that has a look of "Oh, I just got back from my Oktoberfest Beer Drinking Club Practice and I'll do anything, even if it is pointless"?


----------



## HowEver

. . .


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I think it is a case of misspelling - they are really opposed to Realty, and Realtors in general. They want to return to the days of squatters, and the people with the most weapons get to control the helots...


----------



## mc3251

Thank heavens! I thought they were part of the new compulsory drugs movement.


----------



## EvanPitts

Perhaps not, but the NeoRhino Party that is running in the current election does support as one of their main planks in their platform government mandated weekly orgasms. I wonder if the picture is of a NeoRhino rally?

And come to think about it, the NeoRhinos have two points, one for each horn, so it really does not fit into the pointless nature of this thread.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## DR Hannon

Can I join in, tooo! Please!!!


----------



## mc3251

EvanPitts said:


> Perhaps not, but the NeoRhino Party that is running in the current election does support as one of their main planks in their platform government mandated weekly orgasms. I wonder if the picture is of a NeoRhino rally?
> 
> And come to think about it, the NeoRhinos have two points, one for each horn, so it really does not fit into the pointless nature of this thread.


Weekly orgasms, or orgasms, weakly?


----------



## neesh0

HAHAHAHA 15 pages of responses? :clap:


----------



## mc3251

neesh0 said:


> HAHAHAHA 15 pages of responses? :clap:


it's an infinite supply of drivel


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I should stock up on drivel... I heard that because of the hurricane, drivel futures have shot up like crazy.

Soon, the government will have to have a program to conserve drivel, since higher prices will cost the government a lot more money, considering that they are the nation's single largest consumer of drivel. But it is pointless because no matter how much investors will invest, the government will rig the markets, so it remains pointless...


----------



## HowEver

neesh0 said:


> HAHAHAHA 15 pages of responses? :clap:


Or 4 pages. For godsake, adjust your page settings!


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## MrsMime

Zoiks said:


> some people will do anything to increase their post count.
> 
> 
> 
> like this.


Or this


----------



## neesh0

I can't believe this thread is still here! I guess its a monument to randomness now......


----------



## mc3251

It's a monument of drivel.


----------



## iJohnHenry

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> I should stock up on drivel... I heard that because of the hurricane, *drivel* futures have shot up like crazy.


Futures, derivatives and arbitrage in *drivel* must be stopped!!!  

Why must the little man support all this profit-taking by the few??????


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
That Will Ferrell picture scares me.

Not to mention, what exactly was the superpower of the Green Lantern???


----------



## Chris

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> That Will Ferrell picture scares me.
> 
> Not to mention, what exactly was the superpower of the Green Lantern???


Well, depending on which iteration of the Green Lantern we're talking about, check out here,

here, 

and here.


Hope it doesn't cause you too much envy.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## FlaminWiz

Just contributing to the cause.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## mc3251

What cause?


----------



## Mississauga

mc3251 said:


> What cause?


Just 'cause.


----------



## mc3251

Yes, a purpose, finally! The Chas_m thread becomes a cause celebre, a r'aison d'etre-a Just Cause.
We should start a cult...or perhaps we already have.


----------



## HowEver

mc3251 said:


> Yes, a purpose, finally! The Chas_m thread becomes a cause celebre, a r'aison d'etre-a Just Cause.
> We should start a cult...or perhaps we already have.


It would never work between the people here. The chasm isn't significant, but it will always be there...


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## mc3251

Freddy is rolling in his grave.
;>)


----------



## Vexel

*[Deleted by Moderator]*

[Deleted by Moderator]


----------



## HowEver

Who killed Freddy??!



mc3251 said:


> Freddy is rolling in his grave.
> ;>)


----------



## EvanPitts

*The Reaction From The Little Rascals*


----------



## neesh0

in about 2,000 posts it will be the second coming of the op


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## mc3251

HowEver said:


> Who killed Freddy??!


Aids killed Freddy, I think. He's rolling cuz his music has been turned into a decision tree. yikes.


----------



## spiffychristian

i guess i'll post too because i don't have that many posts, anyway.


----------



## mc3251

spiffychristian said:


> i guess i'll post too because i don't have that many posts, anyway.


what I can't figure out is how people who joined after I did have like thousands of posts. They must do something else. What's the secret?


----------



## EvanPitts

mc3251 said:


> what I can't figure out is how people who joined after I did have like thousands of posts. They must do something else. What's the secret?


No secret, you just click on the little writing icon thingy, and then you push down the keys in a certain sequence in order to render a numerical representation of an idea, or lack of one...


----------



## HowEver

EvanPitts said:


> No secret, you just click on the little writing icon thingy, and then you push down the keys in a certain sequence in order to render a numerical representation of an idea, or lack of one...


Wait a sec'. You've only been here since March 2007? I thought you had always been here...


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## EvanPitts

HowEver said:


> Wait a sec'. You've only been here since March 2007? I thought you had always been here...


It may seem like eternal damnation, but it's only been a year and a half - kind of super-concentrated, like school is right now (two years crammed into six months).


----------



## FlaminWiz

Took me like 3 times to get to the last page. 
Good job!


----------



## EvanPitts

FlaminWiz said:


> Took me like 3 times to get to the last page.
> Good job!


Who's paging you this time of day?


----------



## FlaminWiz

What do you mean "paging" ?


----------



## MrNeoStylez

lol


----------



## dona83

Why is this thread still alive? I'll hax0r you!


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Chris

gmark2000 said:


>


Shouting himself horse?


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## BigDL

peanuts, for the record, how many?


----------



## EvanPitts

FlaminWiz said:


> What do you mean "paging" ?


Paging - the process of being paged. Same idea of taging - the process of being tagged...


----------



## morespace54

I can't think of anything right now...


----------



## imobile

*My iMac has a sequence of instructions which may execute in parallel with other threa*



morespace54 said:


> I can't think of anything right now...





Was going to say am hanging by a thread ...

However : 

WE have all lost "the thread" because a certain 'Fred' requested it be terminated!

Oh Thread where art thou?

How Victorian eh?


----------



## BigDL

Could I have a 200, have a 200, have a 200, I got 195, how about 196. Anyone 196


----------



## Maxtcc

testing...testing...testing...123
er.......well......196 then


----------



## EvanPitts

morespace54 said:


> I can't think of anything right now...


You're just the right age to build a snowman!


----------



## Jarooda

197?!?


----------



## Chris

No, 199!


----------



## Strimkind

Might as well go for it, 200!


----------



## EvanPitts

As far as pointless threads go, this thread has achieved a nadir of meaningfulness!


----------



## biovizier

Can I play?

312!


----------



## Maxtcc

candle candle burning bright
towards the zenith of the night
a breath of darkness 
breezes past
beneath a governess
Mayhap I am the last




.


----------



## MrsMime

Um..?


----------



## mc3251

A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds.
Ralph Waldo Emerson......


----------



## EvanPitts

To suffer woes which hope thinks infinite
To forgive wrongs darker than death or nights 
To defy power which seems omnipotent
Neither to change nor falter nor repent
This is to be good, great and joyous, beautiful and free
This is alone life, joy, empire and victory...

R. Vaughan Williams


----------



## Maxtcc

I am 
What I am
To be
or neither be
That which is
cannot be contained
but bursts forth
Unrepentant 
Full of the earth
From which I came
Settling in dust
Once more
To begin
Again







.


----------



## gwillikers

Time for
a cool change...
I know that it's time
for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time
for a cool change


----------



## EvanPitts

gwillikers said:


> Time for
> a cool change...
> I know that it's time
> for a cool change
> Now that my life is so prearranged
> I know that it's time
> for a cool change


Perhaps you should post that in one of the Global Warming threads? beejacon


----------



## HowEver

I bought this thread using an escrow service.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Chris

I am what I am,
That's all that I am.


----------



## Maxtcc

Tis more that I be 
than what you see
Oh to be 
Glorious and free


----------



## mc3251

I yam what I yam
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man


----------



## imobile

*Little River Band eh?*



EvanPitts said:


> Perhaps you should post that in one of the Global Warming threads? beejacon


G'day ... 
Thanks for the memories!

I know that song!

Those are LRB lyrics.
I even used them on my old Super 8 movie of sailing offshore in OZ way back in late seventies!
( of course in those days, synch the cassette to the Eumig projector! ... still worked )
Here's a look at a cool change at LRB's homeland : ( January ) on Sydney Harbour !


----------



## EvanPitts

PalinAsPresident.com


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Another crack house bites the dust on Hamilton Mountain! beejacon


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## BigDL

In honour of this thread, for Halloween, I shall dress as nothing.


----------



## EvanPitts

BigDL said:


> In honour of this thread, for Halloween, I shall dress as nothing.


Dressing like Stephane Dion's political future, eh!


----------



## HowEver

Today's Stealing Candy from a Baby Award goes to....this comment:



EvanPitts said:


> Dressing like Stephane Dion's political future, eh!


----------



## penguin456

EvanPitts said:


> Dressing like Stephane Dion's political future, eh!


It's certainly a lot cheaper than dressing like Sarah Palin. Pailen? Pale'n? Oh, i don't know.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Mississauga

gmark2000 said:


>


hahaha!


----------



## BigDL

gmark2000 said:


>



Is there a HARDEEHAR Scale


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Mississauga

Are we there yet?


----------



## mc3251

I see that


----------



## mc3251

everyone is still trying to


----------



## mc3251

increase their post count.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is all about...


----------



## EvanPitts

... increasing the girth of...


----------



## EvanPitts

... the post count!


----------



## EvanPitts

And this must be...


----------



## EvanPitts

... the place to do it!


----------



## gmark2000

In the first line...


----------



## Mississauga

Good one, Gary!


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## EvanPitts

gmark2000 said:


> In the first line...


If by the term "chasm" we are talking about the current breakdown of the US financial system, and by 20 feet being the $20 Billion dollar valuation of the Wayne Corporation versus the $24 Billion buyout package being levered by Kerkorian and a bunch of other Wall Street Vulture Funds, versus the $27.52 Billion dollars needed to cover "fiscal irregularities" that were caused by the 54 corrupt accountants within said corporation - Batman may just want to jump into the chasm because all there is on the other side is a pack of hungry IRS auditors, the Department of Justice, and the promise that if convicted, Batman will have to do hard time in the same prison block as Conrad Black.

It happened to Ted Danson - it can happen to Bruce Wayne...


----------



## gmark2000

Is it just me or for you too?


----------



## bgw

I had to 'save image' to check if you hadn't put up some sneaky GIF. It makes me woozzy just looking at it.

What a brilliant optical illusion!


----------



## gmark2000

It ain't a gif. It's freaky!


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I was thinking of using that as an avatar but decided that it may make me ill if I am reading things late at night, after a few shots of booze...


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## bgw

gmark2000,

Do you have the scariest most mind bending selection of images on your hard drive ever? Keep this up and I'll have to unsubscribe to this thread!


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I bet those dudes even keep The Village People from going to the bathroom at a bar...


----------



## mc3251

Where do you get this stuff from, and what draws you to it? It is scary.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## bgw

Mildly twisted but good...


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## biovizier

No! Shoot the  other one.

THIS is the real chas_m thread.


----------



## gmark2000

Have a seat.


----------



## gmark2000

Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## KC4

Freaky Nightmare image. (shudder)


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## bgw

Your new picture comes out blank for me. Please check it to ensure that uploaded correctly.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Maybe he wanted to upload the little white box with the red X in it!


----------



## HowEver

This thread now requires a decoder ring: chas_m.


----------



## zlinger




----------



## gmark2000

Alright chasm it is.


----------



## The G3 Man

.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## kramer15

Thats hard to top


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## KC4

HowEver said:


> .



May the farce be with you!


----------



## kramer15

ok and i thought the other picture could not be topped, haha prefect pic for the easter weekend.


----------



## Zoiks

I like peanuts.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## shooting_rubber

...


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## preformalover

zoiks said:


> i like peanuts.


me too


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## chas_m

Hey guys:

A little announcement I'm posting here as well as in the "10,000 posts" forum. Today marks exactly two years since I first darkened the doorstep and generally lowered the property values of this forum -- but I love it here and I thank everyone who's been so kind to me -- and by sheer coincidence I have some exciting personal news to share today.

As you can tell by the change to my signature, I'm now an official Evangelist for the forthcoming ACDSee Pro for Mac.

ACDSee has tried to crack the Mac market before, as old-time hands know, but this time they're determined to build a true Mac product from the ground up, modelled on -- but NOT ported from -- the existing Pro product for Windows.

My job will be to let the Mac world know about this. We're at the beginning stages now, and the product is nowhere near complete, but there's a beta you are very welcome to try out -- and they really want to hear from Mac users about what they want to see in this thing. So we have an exciting chance to build a great, mac-centric photo manager.

I'm mentioning this to get it out of the way. This in no way changes my love of iPhoto or Aperture (or any other photo products I've enjoyed using), and I'm not going to work ACDSee into every conversation. I'll mention the beta as it progresses or when its an appropriate part of the conversation. I'll let the signature line do most of the work, and will continue to post in here more-or-less as I've always done.

I joined this company because I've always loved good alternatives and competition for Mac software and because ACDSee, a great and long-standing Canadian software house, has (finally) got the right attitude about the Mac user base and is committed to giving us a great product, with our input. To me, that's exciting. If you're interested, see the links below.

We now return to your regularly scheduled chas_m.


----------



## HowEver

Meh.



chas_m said:


> Hey guys:
> 
> A little announcement I'm posting here as well as in the "10,000 posts" forum. Today marks exactly two years since I first darkened the doorstep and generally lowered the property values of this forum -- but I love it here and I thank everyone who's been so kind to me -- and by sheer coincidence I have some exciting personal news to share today.
> 
> As you can tell by the change to my signature, I'm now an official Evangelist for the forthcoming ACDSee Pro for Mac.
> 
> ACDSee has tried to crack the Mac market before, as old-time hands know, but this time they're determined to build a true Mac product from the ground up, modelled on -- but NOT ported from -- the existing Pro product for Windows.
> 
> My job will be to let the Mac world know about this. We're at the beginning stages now, and the product is nowhere near complete, but there's a beta you are very welcome to try out -- and they really want to hear from Mac users about what they want to see in this thing. So we have an exciting chance to build a great, mac-centric photo manager.
> 
> I'm mentioning this to get it out of the way. This in no way changes my love of iPhoto or Aperture (or any other photo products I've enjoyed using), and I'm not going to work ACDSee into every conversation. I'll mention the beta as it progresses or when its an appropriate part of the conversation. I'll let the signature line do most of the work, and will continue to post in here more-or-less as I've always done.
> 
> I joined this company because I've always loved good alternatives and competition for Mac software and because ACDSee, a great and long-standing Canadian software house, has (finally) got the right attitude about the Mac user base and is committed to giving us a great product, with our input. To me, that's exciting. If you're interested, see the links below.
> 
> We now return to your regularly scheduled chas_m.


----------



## Chas3

ok.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## chas_m

HowEver said:


> Meh.





Chas3 said:


> ok.


So you guys are saying you're kind of AC/DC on the whole thing?


----------



## SINC

chas_m, I downloaded the beta and will give it a whirl.


----------



## Zoiks

This thread is the semi-annual Zombie of ehmac.ca!


----------



## gmark2000

Is this an epic thread still?


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## preformalover

Whos up for random old forum bumping beejacon


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000

Where's?


----------



## groovetube

I was just thinking what kind of hipster crap is this, and put the laptop aside to get my first coffee. And there he was.


----------



## gmark2000

Star Wars inspires much.


----------



## biovizier

up we go


----------



## macintosh doctor

30 pages - wow. I just increased my carbon foot print by posting as well as my post count ha ha ha


----------



## HowEver

Squirrel.


----------



## MacUnited

Woohoo post #296 is mine!! miiiiiiinneeee!!


----------



## fjnmusic

Chas_m: I just have to say, of all the people I know, you're one of them.


----------



## zen.state

Buy pajamas with pockets in them so you don't have to hold stuff when you sleep. Real talk.


----------



## chas_m

I love checking in here every six months or so.


----------



## HowEver

chas_m said:


> I love checking in here every six months or so.


Ah.

As the song goes, you can check in, but you can never leave.


----------



## Joker Eh

chas_m said:


> [post deleted by user]
> 
> Mods, please delete this thread. Thanks.


Wow. Still no action taken.


----------



## macintosh doctor

zen.state said:


> Buy pajamas with pockets in them so you don't have to hold stuff when you sleep. Real talk.


What stuff would you need to hold? :yikes:


----------



## Joker Eh

zen.state said:


> Buy pajamas with pockets in them so you don't have to hold stuff when you sleep. Real talk.





macintosh doctor said:


> What stuff would you need to hold? :yikes:


Ya what stuff you holding??


----------



## jamesB

I once had a serious problem and thought I should sleep on it, sure enough, I woke up with a solution in hand.


----------



## zen.state

macintosh doctor said:


> What stuff would you need to hold? :yikes:


Just your typical sleeping gear.. socket set, monkey wrench and a very old copy of MacWorld.


----------



## viffer

post 306


----------



## JCCanuck

viffer said:


> post 306


post 307 of post 306


----------



## macintosh doctor

making my carbon foot print larger as I post this..
think about the natural resources taken to may this post.


----------



## zen.state

I heard that every time someone posts in this thread god kills a kitten. Harsh.


----------



## macintosh doctor

zen.state said:


> I heard that every time someone posts in this thread god kills a kitten. Harsh.


well then heres to controlling the pet population [ who needs Bob Barker then. ] LOL


----------



## Chimpur

macintosh doctor said:


> What stuff would you need to hold? :yikes:


iPhone...


----------



## KC4

Duck is a four letter bird.


----------



## ahMEmon

...and bird IS the word. Word.


----------



## Kazak

To get to the other side.


----------



## Lawrence

Zoiks said:


> some people will do anything to increase their post count.
> 
> 
> 
> like this.


I agree, I think post counts should be replaced by years on this board instead.


----------



## Kazak

April 2096

Widespread interest in the science of temporal displacement has been successfully traced to a "Lawrence," who proposed replacing message board post counts with years since joining as a means of measuring board contributions. Although interest in accelerating time had existed for (real) decades, the big push into mainstream popularity began with Lawrence's post. Within (real) hours of the post appearing, the online community became obsessed with finding ways of speeding up time in order to boost their contribution stats. Fringe elements warned of the personal costs of speeding up an individual's time, including leaving one's loved ones behind, but nothing would stop the competitive urge of message board members to one-up their fellow members.


----------



## rondini

Lawrence said:


> I agree, I think post counts should be replaced by years on this board instead.


I agree wholeheartedly with this idea!

member for 10 years and 4 months. Anyone other than the mayor been here longer?


----------



## bighog

> I agree wholeheartedly with this idea!
> 
> member for 10 years and 4 months. Anyone other than the mayor been here longer?


11 years 3 months  Not so many posts.


----------



## Joker Eh

chas_m vs chas_Mac

Same?


----------



## SINC

rondini said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this idea!
> 
> member for 10 years and 4 months. Anyone other than the mayor been here longer?


Yep, 11 years, two months.


----------



## Macfury

I think we should total up the number of years and the number of posts.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Macfury

Sweet dreams:


----------



## screature

jamesB said:


> I once had a serious problem and thought I should sleep on it, sure enough, I woke up with a solution in hand.


:lmao:


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> April 2096
> 
> Widespread interest in the science of temporal displacement has been successfully traced to a "Lawrence," who proposed replacing message board post counts with years since joining as a means of measuring board contributions. Although interest in accelerating time had existed for (real) decades, the big push into mainstream popularity began with Lawrence's post. Within (real) hours of the post appearing, the online community became obsessed with finding ways of speeding up time in order to boost their contribution stats. Fringe elements warned of the personal costs of speeding up an individual's time, including leaving one's loved ones behind, but nothing would stop the competitive urge of message board members to one-up their fellow members.


:clap:


----------



## screature

rondini said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this idea!
> 
> member for 10 years and 4 months. Anyone other than the mayor been here longer?





SINC said:


> Yep, 11 years, two months.


As an ongoing active member Bjornbro has you both licked... Feb 19th, 2000.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I think we should total up the number of years and the number of posts.


Or total the posts divided by the numbers of years to get a "commitment" or involvement rating.


----------



## JAMG

Been here everyday since Apr 1st, 2003
Time well wasted...

Quality over Quantity (I hope)


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> Or total the posts divided by the numbers of years to get a "commitment" or involvement rating.


Something like this is already available: User CP > Statistics will give you posts-per-day.


----------



## dona83

I need to catch up, I used to have an average of 5.5 posts a day and now it's down to 2.4.


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Something like this is already available: User CP > Statistics will give you posts-per-day.


Where? I can't find Statistics in my User CP.


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Where? I can't find Statistics in my User CP.


ehMac.ca - View Profile: screature

Click on the Statistics tab. 

To get to it from your User CP click on the left link for "Your Profile"


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> ehMac.ca - View Profile: screature
> 
> Click on the Statistics tab.
> 
> To get to it from your User CP click on the left link for "Your Profile"


Ahh ok I see now... thanks mg.


----------



## macintosh doctor

screature said:


> Ahh ok I see now... thanks mg.


you just did it so you can increase your post count!!!
d'oh.. now look what you made me do.. increase mine too


----------



## Bjornbro

rondini said:


> Anyone other than the mayor been here longer?


Twelve years, two months? :yikes: Thank goodness I stood outside once-in-awhile.


----------



## zen.state

Finish this sentence. chas is a...


----------



## Kazak

zen.state said:


> Finish this sentence. chas is a...


_m


----------



## mjager

zen.state said:


> Finish this sentence. chas is a...


pompous tree hugging liberal?


----------

